# Tango



## Gill (25 Jan 2007)

For me, one of the most exciting moments of any segmentation project is when, having designed, cut and applied an undercoat to all the pieces, I give it the first coat of paint. Despite all the streaks that you get with a first coat, despite the fact that it's still on newspaper and the pieces haven't been joined tightly together, it suddenly comes to life!

A few minutes ago I enjoyed this experience with my latest project, _Tango_:







What's your favourite moment in a project?

Gill


----------



## StevieB (25 Jan 2007)

Bizzare as it may seem, the best moment for me is when someone has trouble putting together one of my jigsaws  

I cut one of the Dragons from the Fantasy and Legends pattern book but made it into approx 100 pieces from 6mm baltic birch in a uniform walnut stain. It took 4 people 2 hours to put it together over xmas as a) I didn't let on what it was supposed to be, b) it had an irregular edge which gave no help to the solvers and c) it had no pattern to follow. I just put all the pieces in a wooden box and let them get on with it :twisted: 

If I can manage to put it together myself I will post a pic :? 

Steve.


----------



## Neal Moore (25 Jan 2007)

Gill...I think my favorite part of doing a segmentation piece is putting that little white reflection dot in the eyes. That's when the whole piece comes alive!! I spend a lot of time getting the eyes just right both during cutting and coloring.


----------



## Toni Burghout (25 Jan 2007)

Very nice Gill - think that is my favorite of your dance designs!

Great work.

Take care
Toni

Oh and my favorite part .... the cutting the pattern.


----------



## Woodmagnet (25 Jan 2007)

Another good'un Gill, my favourite part is the first trial fit that's when my imagination starts to go into overdrive. :wink:


----------



## Gill (6 Feb 2007)

It's been quiet here over the last few days. So here's an update on the tango project:






It's almost finished now; the clock insert is resting proud on the backboard, as is the main segmentation which hasn't been glued in place yet. I just need some epoxy glue now - my supply ran out a couple of days ago.

I've heard of some scrollers adhering their segmentation/intarsia to backing boards with silicone sealer quite successfully. Has anyone here ever tried that?

Gill


----------



## houtslager (6 Feb 2007)

you could always try a builder's favourite Gill - No Nails sticks like sh*t to everything.


----------



## Carter Johnson (6 Feb 2007)

My "moment": After spending six+ hours in 20-minutes to half-hour sessions to cut 350 or so puzzle pieces, I'm down to a section about four inches square, meaning there's just one more session at the saw to go and I'm finished..........then it's time to name it, take it apart, count the pieces, put them in a plastic bag, label the bag and the accompanying little photo...and take it upstairs to the kitchen table to spread out so my wife can put it together!

By the way, the dog in the photo (Lucky) is 40 lbs. and, in three months will be 17 years old.

Have phun.....Carter


----------



## Gill (8 Feb 2007)

This is how it finally turned out. I'm not too sure about the clock but I had to use an oversize backing board to give support to some of the fine segments on the edge of the piece. An undersized backing board, such as I normally use, would have been too prominent.

And I don't think the paint scheme on the backing board will appeal to everyone :lol: ! In reality, it looks different and when viewed from a few feet away the brush strokes don't look at all streaky. Nevertheless, I like it and I've got a place in my house for it.

All in all, one of my favourite patterns and a project that's taught me some lessons which will come in handy on the project I've currently got underway. That _does _have some fine segments, but all will be revealed in due course...


----------



## chrispuzzle (8 Feb 2007)

That's outstanding, Gill.

I don't see any problem with the colours. I like the smouldering reds and purples and I think the brushwork adds movement to the piece. It's very suited to the tango subject.

Chris


----------

